# Good PS2 Games



## CrispSkittlez (Oct 18, 2009)

OKAY, I just bought a PS2 with MGS2 + 3 and We Love Katamari off a friend for $20, and was wondering if there were any games for the console that you'd recommend.

I don't really have a genre preference, so just go nuts with suggestions. 

*edit:*

Okay, I really need to begin listing all these suggestions just to keep it organized and to prevent the explosion of my head.

Games I Own:
God of War
Metal Gear Solid 2 + 3
We <3 Katamari

Suggested Games I Own On Other Platforms:
Half-Life
Disgaea 1
Resident Evil 4
Okami
Persona 4

Suggestions (ohgodthislistisgonnabehuge):
Shadow of the Colossus
Onimusha series
Timesplitters series
GTA 3, Vice City, and San Andreas
Ratchet & Clank series
Dark Cloud
Tony Hawk's Underground
Destroy All Humans
Jak series
Disgaea 2
Killzone
James Bond/007 series
Need for Speed: Most Wanted and Underground 2
Ace Combat series
Red Faction series
Mercenaries
Black
Devil May Cry series
Hitman
Bloody Roar 3 & 4 (lol, rhyming)
Bloodrayne 1/2
Silent Hill series
God Hand
Burnout 3 & Revenge
Shin Magami Tensai series
Shadow Hearts
Sonic Collections
Monster Hunter 1 + 2
Megaman Collections
Viewtiful Joe series
Secondsight
Suikoden 3 + 5
.hack series
Xenosaga series
Radiata Stories
Kya: Dark Lineage
Wild Arms series
Castlevania: Lament of Innocence
Spyro: Year of the Dragon (PS1)
Gran Turismo 4
Bully
Guitar Hero series
Haunting Ground
Clock Tower 3
Marvel Vs. Capcom series
FFX 1 + 2
Guilty Gear X2
Star Ocean: Till the End of Time
Disgaea 2
SSX 3
Kindom Heart series


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 18, 2009)

Shadow of The Colossus


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Oct 18, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Shadow of The Colossus



That was actually probably first on my list already.


----------



## Molotov (Oct 18, 2009)

Any of the Onimusha games.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay lots of Japanese games now?

My list:

Timesplitters 1-3
Half Life
GTA 3, Vice City and San Andreas
Ratchet and Clank 1, Commando, Aresenal and Deadlocked
Dark Cloud
Tony Hawk's Underground
Deus Ex (incase you don't already have it on the PC)
Destroy all humans


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 18, 2009)

Jak 1, 2 and 3
Disgaea 1 and 2


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 18, 2009)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD BUY KILLZONE 
*I just came*


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 18, 2009)

I would recommend.RE4, GTA SA, Ratchet & Clank games 

do NOT get Final Fantasy X-2 if you want to know some more games pm me.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Oct 18, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD BUY KILLZONE
> *I just came*



Isn't that on the PS3?


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 18, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Isn't that on the PS3?



Killzone 2 is. Killzone 1 is just a crappy half decent fps game with horrible framerate, models and textures.



TheNewfie said:


> do NOT get Final Fantasy X-2 if you want to know some more games pm me.



Just stay away from Final Fantasy on the ps2 entirely. Play IX or VI if you want a good FF game.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 18, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Killzone 2 is. Killzone 1 is just a crappy half decent fps game with horrible framerate, models and textures.


  D: Don't mock the awesome~!


----------



## Lasair (Oct 18, 2009)

Ace Combat: Squadron Leader
Black
Burnout Revenge
SSX 3
Gran Turismo 4
God Of War / GOW 2
Devil May Cry series
Tekken 5
Soul Caliber II
007: Nightfire or Everything Or Nothing

there my faves that havn't been mentioned, off to the googlemachine if you want more info on them then.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 18, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> D: Don't mock the awesome~!



Killzone was an overhyped first person shooter at it's finest. It was hyped up as a "halo killer" to try and get sales for Playstation fanboys. Of course the end result was an overly horrible first person shooter. With extremely lackluster camera (which moved when you did some sort of animation, yet your crosshair stayed in the same place afterward which confused the hell out of you), lack of a plotline (at least Halo gave you one) and horrible weapon models. There was virtually no lighting on the models so the horrible textures stand out perfectly. The game was not a Halo killer. Really it tried to sink Halo's battleship. But what happened was it's torpedo ricocheted off of Halo, and hit itself instead.

TL;DR. Killzone was a bad FPS game for the ps2. If you want a good fps game go with Half Life or Timesplitters future perfect. Preferably the latter as it is the king of FPS games on that console. Killzone would have been better if the developers knew they should have stood out. Instead of hoping for fanboys to purchase enough copies so they could break even.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 18, 2009)

Molotov said:


> Any of the Onimusha games.


Beat me to it. 

All the Ratchet and Clanks for PS2.

The later Maddens for PS2. 

Soooo many other games that I'm not even going to try to mention them all.


----------



## Lasair (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah even for me, who will admit to being a huge FPS player and a very Playstation centered person (i grew up with PS1 as the first console i really played) Killzone, both of them in fact, were just horible games. for the exact reasons above.

Oh and there was the AI in kz2 that did it for me. ffs they would run to cover and then NEVER break from it unless you charged forward by which time they had sprayed a million rounds in your face blind-firing from their little hiding spots. ok realistic perhaps, but there was no give whatsoever. Even a human will pop his head up/out to check his fire now and again. /rant

tl:dr? Killzone sucks massively.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh and I forgot to mention: James Bond: From Russia with Love and Need for Speed Most Wanted

From Russia with love is an entertaining third person shooter with a cover system. But the biggest selling point is it has Sean Connery voicing the titular character: James Bond. Need for Speed Most Wanted is probably one of the greatest racing games of all time, if not the best Need for Speed game to date. Hell, even EA knows this. They are including Most Wanted's city, "Rockport" In their new racing MMO.

Although Need for Speed Most Wanted was better on the 360. It's classic splitscreen on the ps2 cannot be beat.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 18, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> Ace Combat: Squadron Leader



Or Ace Combat 5 - The Unsung War outside of Europe. Any of the PS2 Ace Combats are a win, really; Ace Combat 04 - Shattered Skies/Distant Thunder kicked it off, and Ace Combat Zero - The Belkan War serves as a prequel to Ace Combat 5. Awesome gameplay, great stories, decent voice acting, and absolutely wonderful music.

This, very very *very* this.


----------



## pathfinder118 (Oct 18, 2009)

any ace combat games and red faction as well as mercinaries


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 18, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Killzone was an overhyped first person shooter at it's finest. It was hyped up as a "halo killer" to try and get sales for Playstation fanboys. Of course the end result was an overly horrible first person shooter. With extremely lackluster camera (which moved when you did some sort of animation, yet your crosshair stayed in the same place afterward which confused the hell out of you), lack of a plotline (at least Halo gave you one) and horrible weapon models. There was virtually no lighting on the models so the horrible textures stand out perfectly. The game was not a Halo killer. Really it tried to sink Halo's battleship. But what happened was it's torpedo ricocheted off of Halo, and hit itself instead.
> 
> TL;DR. Killzone was a bad FPS game for the ps2. If you want a good fps game go with Half Life or Timesplitters future perfect. Preferably the latter as it is the king of FPS games on that console. Killzone would have been better if the developers knew they should have stood out. Instead of hoping for fanboys to purchase enough copies so they could break even.



I'm a fanboy  


...
nuff said?


----------



## Lasair (Oct 18, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Or Ace Combat 5 - The Unsung War outside of Europe. Any of the PS2 Ace Combats are a win, really; Ace Combat 04 - Shattered Skies/Distant Thunder kicked it off, and Ace Combat Zero - The Belkan War serves as a prequel to Ace Combat 5. Awesome gameplay, great stories, decent voice acting, and absolutely wonderful music.
> 
> This, very very *very* this.



oh i know, they are simply epic gaming masterpieces :3

The plots were actually very well put together, very awesome music indeed. Each piece suited each mission right down to a tee

When 'Journey Home' plays over the start of Squadron Leader's last mission, it's just amazing.

And every single character from Chopper through Bartlett to Pixy, was likeable and each with their own enjoyable and unique personality sort of lent a sense of camradierie as you played. I was genuinely shocked in 5 when 



Spoiler



Chopper got shot down and killed after the Stadium battle


 first time i played.

Ill never forget my time with Mobius, Blaze and Cipher.
Still regularly go back to them too.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 18, 2009)

I know these have been said but they are all worth it....

Shadow of the Colossus
Killzone [I didn't like 2 much but I enjoyed this one]
Black
Devil May Cry Series
Hitman
Bloody Roar 3+4

And for the laughs ... Bloodrayne 1/2


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 18, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Oh and I forgot to mention: James Bond: From Russia with Love and Need for Speed Most Wanted
> 
> From Russia with love is an entertaining third person shooter with a cover system. But the biggest selling point is it has Sean Connery voicing the titular character: James Bond. Need for Speed Most Wanted is probably one of the greatest racing games of all time, if not the best Need for Speed game to date. Hell, even EA knows this. They are including Most Wanted's city, "Rockport" In their new racing MMO.
> 
> Although Need for Speed Most Wanted was better on the 360. It's classic splitscreen on the ps2 cannot be beat.



Underground 2 and MW are the best NFS games...


----------



## Lasair (Oct 18, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Underground 2 and MW are the best NFS games...



Until Criterion Games comes along next year with their version and quite possibly blows us the f**k away!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 18, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> Until Criterion Games comes along next year with their version and quite possibly blows us the f**k away!



Won't hold my breath.


----------



## Dayken (Oct 18, 2009)

Silent Hill 2 and 3 (stay away from The Room, though)
Resident Evil 4
God Hand, if you can find it fairly cheap (it's an uphill battle all the way, but fun once it clicks)
Burnout 3: Takedown (the aforementioned Revenge is good too, but IMO the series has yet to reach this level of fun again)


----------



## Xshade (Oct 18, 2009)

Persona 4
Shadow Hearts
The Sonic collections.
Monster Hunter
Megaman Collections
Shadow of the Colossus
Viewtiful Joe 1 and 2
Okami
Monster Hunter 2
Shin Magami Tensai Series


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 18, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Okay lots of Japanese games now?
> 
> My list:
> 
> ...


All this and:

Secondsight
Monsterhunter is always fun; but outdated.


----------



## Ridge (Oct 18, 2009)

If you like RPGs:

Suikoden III and V (Avoid IV)
.hack series (including the G.U. trilogy)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 18, 2009)

Xshade said:


> Persona 4
> Shadow Hearts
> The Sonic collections.
> Monster Hunter
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 18, 2009)

Xenosaga the series.
Radiata Stories
Okami
Resident Evil 4, Resident Evil Zero
Persona 4
Kya: Dark Linage

If I think of more I'll add them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 18, 2009)

Wild Arms Alter Code: F
Wild Arms 3
Wild Arms 4
Wild Arms 5
Castlevania: Lament of Innocence


----------



## MBlueWolf (Oct 18, 2009)

It's nice to see this thread because while I do have a lot of PS2 games, I never really kept on news of other PS2 games, so when I saw them on the shelves, I'd debate myself on whether I should spend the money or not. It's also good to see games I've never heard of so I can look into them as well.

Actually, all of the games I own that are good are covered by everyone else on this thread so I don't have any other games to add to the discussion.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Oct 18, 2009)

Woah..... I wasn't expecting so many suggestions, I think I'll have to make a list and go through everything. :/


----------



## Kivaari (Oct 18, 2009)

Dayken said:


> Burnout 3: Takedown (the aforementioned Revenge is good too, but IMO the series has yet to reach this level of fun again)


Agreed.

Spyro: Year of the Dragon (Actually for PS1, but the PS2 Spyro games suck)
Need for Speed: Underground 2
Ratchet and Clank games
Gran Turismo 4


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, I just got God of War from my friend and I have to say it's quite a lot of fun.


----------



## Corto (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey look at me suggesting stuff without reading through the thread first.

GAMES I'VE ENJOYED:
Metal Gear Solid 2 and 3
Okami
Mercenaries (the first one, the PS2 port of the second one sucks royal balls)
Destroy all Humans!
Bully
Ace Combat 5 and Zero (haven't played 4)
Resident Evil 4
Guitar Hero series

I'm sure there are others but I'm old and can't remember.


----------



## Horrorshow (Oct 20, 2009)

A lot of suggestions in this thread so far make me want to rage.

Then I remembered that not everyone loves Mushihimesama.
Or a lot of the games I have for PS2.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 21, 2009)

I've heard Haunting Ground is pretty good, and maybe Clock Tower 3.


----------



## Arcadium (Oct 21, 2009)

All the Ratchet and Clank games. I just bought the original myself to get into it. It's perfect in every way xD


----------



## EnigmaOfSin (Oct 21, 2009)

METAL GEAR SOLID 2: SONS OF LIBERTY

METAL GEAR SOLID 3: SNAKE EATER

MARVEL VS CAPCOM 2: NEW AGE OF HEREOS

RESIDENT EVIL 4


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Oct 22, 2009)

Devil May Cry 1&3
Silent Hill 3


----------



## Teracat (Oct 22, 2009)

GOD HAND


----------



## Taernost (Oct 22, 2009)

Throwing in another vote for Okami; probably the best PS2 game I've played, and that's _seriously_ saying something.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 22, 2009)

FFX 
FFX-2
Guilty Gear X2
Star Ocean Till The End of Time
Grand Theft Auto Vice City
Marvel vs Capcom

Those are all the games I have right now. >.<


----------



## ~secret~ (Oct 22, 2009)

REZ FOR THE LOVE OF GOD REZ


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 23, 2009)

pheonix said:


> FFX
> FFX-2



*Pukes a little in his mouth*


----------



## pheonix (Oct 23, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> *Pukes a little in his mouth*



It's cool and all you're so picky but I don't care.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Oct 23, 2009)

Disgaea 1 and 2.

That is, if you're into RPG games. To be more specific- JSRPG games about the end game.

I'm serious, the Disgaea series is completely about after the end boss. The last boss in the story in the first one is level 80. Pretty standard, right? The strongest thing in the game is a level 9999. Not a typo, either. You can seriously get to level 9999 in the Disgaea series. It's not too uncommon to hit over 3 million damage in one turn at that point in the game. Nor is it too uncommon to live through said 3 million damage. And it's even less uncommon for your enemies to be standing on an Enemy Boost x3, Recovery 20%, No Lifting square so they're now 3 times stronger than they should be, gain 20% of their health back at the end of each turn (Yes, both yours and theirs), and you can't pick them up and get them off that square.

Yes, Disgaea is a crazy game.

In case you're interested, YouTube video of the last fight is here.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 23, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It's cool and all you're so picky but I don't care.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU8-e-C4Uy0

This is why I dislike X


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 23, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU8-e-C4Uy0
> 
> This is why I dislike X


 
What about that terrible scene from FFX, When you get to see a close up of Kimari's butt?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Oct 23, 2009)

Bobmuffins said:


> Disgaea 1 and 2.
> 
> That is, if you're into RPG games. To be more specific- JSRPG games about the end game.
> 
> ...




I actually have Disgaea DS, and boy, am I terrible at it.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't know if it's been said:

Twisted Metal Black


----------



## Shouden (Oct 24, 2009)

Motorstorm: Arctic Edge
TOCA 3
Okami
GT4
Shadow of the Colossus
Mercenaries 1
Hot Shots Golf 3 and Fore
Test Drive: Eve of Destruction
Guitar Hero 1 & 2
Burnout 3 & 4
Madden 06
Reel Fishing 2 or 3
Test Drive Unlimited (I actually like the PS2 version better than the 360 version.)
Tourist Trophy

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 24, 2009)

Shouden said:


> Guitar Hero 2



The second game was better on the 360. More songs and better models/textures ftw


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 25, 2009)

OKAY HERE ARE THINGS I DID NOT SEE ON YOUR LIST:

Grim Grimoire
La Pucelle Tactics
Odin Sphere
Any of the Persona games

I could honestly just list off everything I have in my collection, but I'd be here a while. X3


----------



## pheonix (Oct 25, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU8-e-C4Uy0
> 
> This is why I dislike X



Just cause of that scene? That's pretty silly. The second one had so many more outrageous scenes, doesn't mean it wasn't a good play.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 25, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Just cause of that scene? That's pretty silly.



The scene is a symbol, of the game's terrible voice acting. X is the main reason I stay away from modern JRPGs. They just degrade in quality overtime.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 25, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> The scene is a symbol, of the game's terrible voice acting. X is the main reason I stay away from modern JRPGs. They just degrade in quality overtime.



You can turn the voices off if you don't like them. It was a good RPG even if the storyline seemed a bit ridiculous at times.


----------

